# Stories like this just write themselves



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope this doesn't affect the price of Snickers bars


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 23, 2010)

Good point.


----------

